# Macro photography books



## davholla (May 5, 2016)

Has anyone read any that they would recommend?  With advice on technique etc?  It can be paper or epub


----------



## petrochemist (May 5, 2016)

IIRC I was particularly keen on the ones I read by Heather Angel &  Tom? Harcourt-Davies. 

For e-books you could  have a look here Folkscanomy: Photography : Free Texts : Download & Streaming : Internet Archive (quite a selection though I can't remember if any cover macro)


----------



## Netskimmer (Jun 9, 2016)

When I followed that link I was instantly greeted with several books on photographing nudes with some "attractive" covers. I thought I'd mention that there is some NSFW content there and folks should use caution. Good resources though.


----------



## smoke665 (Jun 9, 2016)

That's strange because I just found the archive site a few days ago. Downloaded some of Bryan Peterson's books. I found that some of the books are actually a scan of the actual book, so the pages may or may not be straight. Sometimes a little annoying to read, but can't beat the price.


----------

